# Another cable connected but no internet access problem.



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

OK, Ive read several forums on this issue and nothing is working. 
I have plugged my computer into the modem by way of a Ethernet cable and I immediately got a Local Area Network 2 icon that said a network cable is unplugged. Ive checked the cable with this PC, and it works. 

i tried this:
_1.) Shut dowm your PC. 
2.) Unplug the power cord. 
3.) If you have a laptop, remove the battery as well. 
4.) Walk away from the problem for at least 30 minutes. 
5.) When you return, reconnect battery and power cord. 
5.) Start as usual. 
6.) If this solves the problem, take 20 minutes and post this to all of those message boards that you didn't find the solution to.
_
And This:
_Try a Simple Power Cycle ( as it is called so in Tech Terms )
i,e Switch of the Computer/S , Router, Modem of your ISP 
Wait for 4 to 5 mins 
Switch on the Modem -- Wait untill all the lights come up and then again wait for 2 mins 
Switch on the Router -- Wait for 3 mins 
Switch on all other computers that are working, then check conectivity 
Switch on this computer that has a problem, then Try browsing, This resolves most issues ( Basically it is the static in the unused ports that gets discharged )
It that does not happen, delete all existing Lan Connection, Uninstall your network Driver, Reinstall the Drivers, then reconfigure you net connection then try 
It still that does not work out and you still get the " Network Cable Unplugged " Msg 
Then Unplug the Cable 
Then go to Start > Run > type regedit 
Navigate to 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID
Then Delete the key below 
{7007ACCF-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}
Then Restart the comp and reconnect the cable and then try_

and this:
_Using windows xp, the quick fix for this is to reinstall the drivers for your NIC.
You can do this by:
1)Right click my computer under the start menu and go to "Properties"
2)Click the hardware tab, then "Device Manager"
3)Click the plus sign next to "Network Adapters"
4)Look for your NIC and right click on it and hit "Uninstall"
5)Restart the computer and allow for XP to automatically reinstall the drivers._

But I don't have any NIC. so i don't know what t do with it. Can someone help? im not very tech savvy so i appreciate it if ya'll dumb it down a bit. 

yea im stupid. thanks for helpin.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi publiccovert,

Please go back to your computer's Device Manager, locate Network Adapters and in here see if there's any *! or X or ?* symbols. Do you see any od your Network Adapters at all?

You may also do a Print screen and post it here.

How are you connecting and accessing the internet? Are you using a different computer?


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

no !, X, or ? 

all it says under network adapter is Intel(R) Pro/100 VM Network Connection

sorry, using another PC, so cant do a print screen here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

'Intel(R) Pro/100 VM Network Connection' is your integrated Network Adapter.

Right click on it and choose uninstall, restart your computer then let your computer reinstall the driver back. You may also go to Intel's site and manually download the latest driver for it, then manually install. Test your connection after, and if you can't still connect please see below.

Pls. provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd , Run as Admin and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

2xg said:


> 'Intel(R) Pro/100 VM Network Connection' is your integrated Network Adapter.
> 
> Right click on it and choose uninstall, restart your computer then *let your computer reinstall the driver back. You may also go to Intel's site and manually download the latest driver for it, then manually install.* Test your connection after, and if you can't still connect please see below.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Ive dont that now, but my Internet is still not working how should i download it (Sorry, misread post)


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host name.................Computer1
Primary Dns Suffix
Node Type.................Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled.......No
Wins Proxy Enabled......No

Ethernet adapter local area connection 7:

Media State................Media Disconnected
Description..................Intel(R) Pro/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address..........00-0d-60-d2-b3-9e


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you double checked to make sure the cord hasn't come out of the wall jack? It's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

yea, its plugged in. im using the modem with this pc, but it wont work with the other pc.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Can you test the cord your using now in the other PC to see if the problem is the cord?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's do the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets from this Post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...searches-and-searches-548627.html#post3115521

Do you have any Anti Virus or Security Software installed?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

In the ISO model, you always look at fixing things from the lowest level before going any higher. There is no point in troubleshooting the problem through software, if the computer doesn't even have a physical connection. It is like trying to get an IP address when you don't even have a wireless or wired connection. Or trying to connect an application from one computer to another when you don't even have an IP address. So let us try to deal with the physical layer first of the OSI model.

I've faced some tricky problems like this before, and sometimes it can drum down to something wrong with the cable, or the ports that you connect into. In one of my cases, I ended up with a faulty USB cable, and it took me perhaps months to realise that after giving other USB cables a try.

Here are some solution steps:
1. Go get another Ethernet cable, and try that.
2. Check the pins/stripes/whatever for the network adapter on the side of your laptop. If just one of those are bent or put out of place, this would be enough to prevent contact with the other metal contacts on your Ethernet cable, hence causing the problem.
3. If at all possible, get another network adapter (USB or PCI). This route will cost you money, unless you just borrow it from somebody.


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, did the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets and no Internet. 
no, no anti virus. 
oh, just noticed, it shows the connection name as lan connection 7 insted of lan connection 2

and i checked the cord. it works.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

publiccovert said:


> ok, did the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets and no Internet.
> no, no anti virus.
> oh, just noticed, it shows the connection name as lan connection 7 insted of lan connection 2
> 
> and i checked the cord. it works.


You can rename it if you want. Just right click, and click Rename.

So how reliable are the metal contacts?


----------



## publiccovert (Mar 8, 2011)

I checked them and they looked good. 
better than this pc im on, which is kinda puzzling.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps try a diff Network Adapter, they're quite reasonable nowadays.


----------

